# اطلس الاسكندريه



## عاشق الامواج (16 أبريل 2008)

في حاجة تستحق مني كل تقدير واحترام




. لما بذل فيها من مجهود . عندما وقع في يدي خريطه للاسكندرية باسم *مفتاح أسكندرية للمهندس مصطفي الفضالي *تأكدت ان في مصر اشخاص تستحق كل تقدير . لان هذه الخرائط تفوق الخرائط العالمية من حيث سهولة الاستخدام بالاضافة الي كافة التفاصيل والخدمات الموجودة بالاسكندريه وهذا بالاضافة الي حجمها الصغير السهل حملة معك في كل مكان .وعندما احتجت الي معلومات وبيانات أكثر عن خدمات اسكندرية وجدت* أطلس اسكندرية *. صدقوني يا جماعه من المستحيل ان حد يسأل عن اي عنوان بعد هذه الخرائط . 
لماذا لا نتخذ هذا مثلا لنا ؟ لماذا لا نحلم ونبدأ بتنفيذ احلامنا مثل هذا المهندس العبقري الذي جعل لمدينة الاسكندرية خرائط مثل المدن العالمية . 
في اوربا مثلا لكل مدينة خريطة حتي تسهل علي السائح او المواطن العادي الوصول الي اي مكان بسهوله. الآن اصبحنا مثل دول أوربا بفضل المهندس مصطفي الفضالي . 
كل الشكر والتقدير الي المهندس مصطفي الفضالي.
ياترا حد من اخوانى سمع عن الاطلس العظيم ده قبل كده:85:


----------



## abosalah1 (16 أبريل 2008)

انا لم اسمع من قبل عنها رغم انى من الاسكندريه بس ازاى احصل عليها


----------



## عاشق الامواج (27 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك على الاهتمام على العموم لو عاوز اطلس اسكندريه او الخريطه المقر الرئيسى فى المكتب الفنى للاعمال المساحيه الموجود فى 49 ش صفيه زغلول محطة الرمل ت\4870404


----------



## م / البربري (29 أبريل 2008)

تحياتي للمهندس مصطفي الفضالي فعلا انا عندي نسخة من الاطلس وهو يستحق كل تقدير


----------



## حارس المصري (30 أبريل 2008)

*تحيه لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل*

أطلس الإسكندرية شئ رائع بالفعل -وبتصفحة تعرف أننا يمكن أن نصنع المستحيل - فمستوي الخرائط عالمي وتم عمله بنظام السهل المتنع


----------



## حارس المصري (30 أبريل 2008)

*تحيه لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل*

أطلس الإسكندرية شئ رائع بالفعل - وبتصفحة تعرف أننا يمكن أن نصنع المستحيل - فمستوي الخرائط عالمي وتم عمله بنظام السهل الممتنع


----------



## حارس المصري (30 أبريل 2008)

*تحيه لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل*

أطلس الإسكندرية شئ رائع بالفعل - وبتصفحة تعرف أننا يمكن أن نصنع المستحيل - فمستوي الخرائط عالمي وتم عمله بنظام السهل الممتنع


----------



## عاشق الامواج (1 مايو 2008)

الاخ سعيد عطيه حسين:
معلوماتى بتقول ان رقم مكتب المهندس مصطفى الفضالى هو 
4870404
بس للاسف نادرا لما بيبقى موجود حاول يمكن توصل


----------



## محمود البشير (29 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب اكثر من رائع


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعينى على كل شئ


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب اكثر من رائع


----------



## وائل آدم (29 أغسطس 2008)

أطلس رائع جدا جدا جدا 
بس الخطوة الجاية المفروض تكون ربط خرائط المحافظات والطرق على شبكة الاحداثيات العالمية
لامكانية تحميل الخرائط على الجارمن والوصول الى اى مكان بسهولة


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى وضع هذا الأطلس على الملتقى لإمكانية تحميلة وتصفحه
مع خالص تحياتي للمهندس مصطفى.


----------



## عصام الوكيل (31 يناير 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل:73:


----------



## عصام الوكيل (31 يناير 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو:83:


----------



## علاء البردعى (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرررررررا:63:


----------



## حارس المصري (17 فبراير 2009)

لماذا لا نري تجارب مشابه في مناطق اخري


----------



## م مصطفي الفضالي (6 مارس 2009)

*تحية لكل أعضاء المنتدي*

تحية لكل أعضاء المنتدي وشكر جزيل لكل من قال كلمة مديح عن أطلس الأسكندرية والذي بدأت العمل به منذ عام 2000 وحتي خروجه للنور في نهاية عام 2005
وأود أن أضع تجربتي في أنتاج هذا الأطلس بين أيديكم - فانا مستعد لأي أستفسار


----------



## gunjak (22 أبريل 2009)

*دراسة جديدة لرسم وتخطيط شوارع الإسكندرية*


----------



## فاجومى (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفيرا


----------



## عمو تامر (28 أبريل 2009)

و نتمنى رفع حتى و لو جزء صغير من الاطلس للاطلاع و التعليم


----------



## يوسف اليوى (24 مايو 2009)

شكرأ - بس عايز الخرائط - مع تحيات يوسف اليوى


----------



## فاجومى (24 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (25 مايو 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييل فعلا انا عارفه من وقت تنفيذه كنت سامع عنه


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جوهر جوهر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعه نفسى انزل اطلس اسكندريه بس ازاى برجاء الرد


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

فينو يا ريت تبعتوا


----------



## اسلام عاطف (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسلام عاطف (4 ديسمبر 2009)

أطلس الإسكندرية شئ رائع بالفعل


----------



## نورالدين على عثمان (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اللى بيقول انه من اسكندرية وميعرفش ان فيه حاجة اسمها اطلس اسكندرية
يروح مثلا محطة قطار سيدى جابر حيلاقى الخريطة الكبيرة معروضة ودى المحافظة اشترتها من صاحبها المهندس مصطفى الفضالى
وله موقع على النت هود
www.surveyalex.com


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبقرية الاداء (12 أغسطس 2010)

رمضـــــــــــــــــــان كريم


----------



## bebo200578 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف نحصل علي الكتاب


----------



## kandeel_70 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zakaria bayome (4 أكتوبر 2011)

هل يوجد اطلس الكتروني لمدينة الاسكندريه حديث


----------

